# Drilling Marble



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a wall that has marble tile on it. The customer wants a towel bar hung and I just wanted to check if I could use a hammer drill to drill it or would that possibly crack the tile? Whats the best way to do this.

Thanks


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

use any masonry or glass tile bit i dont like the hammer drill unless it is granite.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You could use a hammer drill and it *could *crack the stone.

I use the hammer drill on granite like Kevin, plus ceramic and porcelain. I'm with him on this one, marble is a really soft stone you should have no problem drilling it with an ordinary drill and an ordinary masonary bit. Never used a glass tile bit, but I hear they make nicer holes.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn forgot about those glass bits. Ive used them for drill the 1x1 glass tile and they worked good. From what I am told is the wall behind the marble is concrete, Im guessing I would be safe to drill the marble through, then hammer drill through the concrete?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah just be careful one hard spot and whamo craked tile:furious:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Got it drilled out today. Used a 3/16 glass tile bit, went right through it. Used the redhead red plastic anchor and a panhead screw, held like a dream. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Never used a glass tile bit, but I hear they make nicer holes.


Made a very clean hole, no chipping or anything. FYI


----------

